# Failure Configuring Windows Updates.



## Shockey Rai (Sep 5, 2012)

I have noticed the recent Windows Update has problems being installed into the system.
It seems to go to about 15% and then says Failure Configuring Windows Updates.
Has anyone else been having this problem?


----------



## darkflame4 (Sep 7, 2012)

I've had that happen to me in an earlier update, but not this update. It usually goes away when it fully downloads all the updates. Have you checked to see what it is updating?


----------



## Shockey Rai (Sep 19, 2012)

Here's the update history. A few did installed but not many.
All those Failed's you see are reattempts to see if would install those times.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 19, 2012)

Have you tried the following?

Unchecking and just allowing a 1 by 1 update?
Manually updating the updates? (Downloading them from MS)

Used the repair tool?
http://support.microsoft.com/mats/windows_update


----------



## toastedtruth (Sep 24, 2012)

Okay try this: 

1. Do Windows Key + R and type "services.msc"
2. Find the "Windows Update" service and stop it by right clicking into the context menu > Stop. 
3. In Explorer, browse to: "C:\Windows"
4. Inside there should be a folder called "SoftwareDistribution". This is the entire directory for Windows Update. 
5. Delete it. Don't panic, it'll regenerate itself. 
6. Reboot your computer. 

Hope this works


----------



## Elim Garak (Sep 24, 2012)

Run sfc /scannow in an elevated command prompt.


----------



## zachhart12 (Sep 24, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> Run sfc /scannow in an elevated command prompt.



I never knew elevated cmd existed...o.o!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 24, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> I never knew elevated cmd existed...o.o!



AKA "Run as Administrator"


----------



## zachhart12 (Sep 24, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> AKA "Run as Administrator"



>> well I knew about that


----------



## Elim Garak (Sep 24, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> >> well I knew about that


That's elevated permissions.
So you knew.


----------



## zachhart12 (Sep 24, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> That's elevated permissions.
> So you knew.



*derps*


----------

